# Focal Audiom TLR BNIB pair



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Focal Audiom TLR Tweeter (Utopia McIntosh Tru Steg JL) - eBay (item 260649135980 end time Aug-13-10 18:46:21 PDT)

relisting due to non paying bidder.


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ouch, sorry to hear that. Hate when that happens. I'm very interested, but I don't think I have the $ for them just yet... GL with the sale.


----------



## smitty69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Still available? Need these for some home audio speakers I am building!!


----------

